# Rally and help on what agility products



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I'd probably find a training center near you. I'd also recommend a basic obedience class before jumping into rally or agility. They're loads of fun but having a good foundation on your dog is going to benefit you greatly in the long run. Congratulations on your pup and good luck!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I second starting off with a basic obedience class. As for starting agility, at this age that's something you'll probably want to attend a class for as well. At only 10 months your pup is still growing, and overly strenuous activity (high jumps, steep contacts) can be damaging to the joints. That's not to say it's too early for any agility, just that things need to be managed carefully. Good luck with your pup! And be sure to share some photos when you have the time!! Welcome to the forum!! :wavey:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Definate obedience classes, however you can start playing with a tunnel.

Rally is a form of obedience training. Where you have numbered stations and at each station they will ask you to do something..Example station 1. dog sits and you walk around him. You would do this then go to the next station and perform that command.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OBEDIENCE TRAINING RULES! If you try any other activity without the basics, you will be SO frustrated! Do the basics first. (Sit, down/drop/, stay, come)


----------

